# Sweeney Todd Razor Set



## OnWithTheShow (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi all, we are in a bit of a rush and currently lack a prop artisan to create a razor set for Sweeney Tood. Does anyone have a set that includes at least one blood producing razoar they would be willing to rent us. Thanks


----------



## MarshallPope (Mar 24, 2010)

A quick search on Ebay shows quite a few replica ST razors, averaging $10-12. Most say that they are very sharp, so that could provide your blood right there...

In all seriousness, if you cannot find a "blood producing razor" that you could use, maybe you could go a slightly different route and use a red handkerchief. I have seen this done to good effect at least once. If I recall correctly, the National Tour that I saw in 2008 used silk handkerchiefs as well.


----------



## cprted (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm heading into tech for Sweeney this Sunday. We bought some antique razors from eBay and got them dulled down. We're not doing any blood or silk scarves (being an opera person, I'm a big fan of silk scarves for this sort of thing ... however ... not my call), but red top specials for the deaths ... we'll see on Sunday how the effect works ...


----------

